# Electrical tape as a band aid



## erics37

I have a first aid kit in my van with a buttload of band-aids in it.


----------



## Chris Kennedy

600V rated, it has its uses.


----------



## HARRY304E

erics37 said:


> I have a first aid kit in my van with a buttload of band-aids in it.


That box comes in handy for loose screws wire nuts and stuff , Juts keep a roll of 33 close by..:laughing:


----------



## varmit

33 makes the best band aids, even better than the "store bought" band aids. 33 will stay in place, on your body, way longer than any real bandage. The only drawback is the black residue that stays on your skin. 

If I stop at the grocery store, on the way home, sometimes folks will look at my black tape bandage a little strange - but who cares. It is better than dripping blood in the floor.


----------



## Acadian9

I'm not sure why hospitals don't use it.


----------



## crazyboy

Yup, perfect for bandaids. Until you pull it off and have black goo on your finger.


----------



## Wirenuting

crazyboy said:


> Yup, perfect for bandaids. Until you pull it off and have black goo on your finger.


Don't use the HD house brand.


----------



## Chris1971

Duct tape as a last resort or to reattach a finger or limb.


----------



## Wirenuting

Chris1971 said:


> Duct tape as a last resort or to reattach a finger or limb.


Use the original, Duck Tape, not the cheap imitation duct tape.


----------



## HARRY304E

Acadian9 said:


> I'm not sure why hospitals don't use it.


Because they're not as smart as electricians .:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971

Wirenuting said:


> Use the original, Duck Tape, not the cheap imitation duct tape.


It must be gray as well:thumbup:



HARRY304E said:


> Because they're not as smart as electricians .:laughing:



We are the smartest trade out there.:laughing:


----------



## gold

Like 3 times a week. If I'm not bleeding I'm not making money.

If I was a medic in combat I'd have 2 sleves of it and a stack of napkins!

My buddy stuck is finger in a circular saw last year. 33 and ice saved his finger.


----------



## Hippie

Sometimes if its real bloody ill even get fancy and stick a piece of paper towel on first. Imo better than band aids and I can always find some tape before I can dig up a bandaid


----------



## Switched

Here is why hospitals don't use it, this is from the MSDS on it;

Immediate health, physical, and environmental hazards: The environmental properties of this product present a low 
environmental hazard. Contains a chemical or chemicals which can cause cancer. This product, when used under reasonable 
conditions and in accordance with the 3M directions for use, should not present a health hazard. However, use or processing of the 
product in a manner not in accordance with the product's directions for use may affect the performance of the product and may present 
potential health and safety hazards.


----------



## gold

Show me something that doesn't have health risk. Its a shorter list.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

Hippie said:


> Sometimes if its real bloody ill even get fancy and stick a piece of paper towel on first. Imo better than band aids and I can always find some tape before I can dig up a bandaid


I read somewhere ordinary newspaper is very sterile. Suppose paper towel is too.


----------



## eejack

The trick is to use marking tape, not regular electrical tape - just as good of a bandaid but no black residue.


----------



## varmit

Does anyone think that "medical grade Super Glue", that is used to close wounds by medical folks, is any different than what can be bought at any store- other than price? I really doubt it.


----------



## HawkShock

eejack said:


> The trick is to use marking tape, not regular electrical tape - just as good of a bandaid but no black residue.


Or backwrap 33 a couple times, one sticky in layer on the outside.


----------



## B4T

Works best when you tape a 7-11 napkin under it to suck up the blood... :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

varmit said:


> Does anyone think that "medical grade Super Glue", that is used to close wounds by medical folks, is any different than what can be bought at any store- other than price? I really doubt it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TLinSTL

An inspector, who saw my electrical tape bandaid, told me it contained lead. I don't know if it's true, but it seems possible. Since then, I try to find a napkin or something to put between the wound and the tape.


----------



## HARRY304E

TLinSTL said:


> An inspector, who saw my electrical tape bandaid, told me it contained lead. I don't know if it's true, but it seems possible. Since then, I try to find a napkin or something to put between the wound and the tape.


Another one who did not do enough time in the trade before becoming a know it all..:laughing:


----------



## walkerj

TLinSTL said:


> An inspector, who saw my electrical tape bandaid, told me it contained lead. I don't know if it's true, but it seems possible. Since then, I try to find a napkin or something to put between the wound and the tape.


Is there a label on it that says 'this product is known to contain chemicals that cause cancer in the state of California'


----------



## gold

walkerj said:


> Is there a label on it that says 'this product is known to contain chemicals that cause cancer in the state of California'


Doesn't matter I'm in Jersey, it doesn't cause cancer here. Only hemorrhoids. 


In Before 
Maybe thats why your so angry ..


----------



## HARRY304E

Goldagain said:


> Doesn't matter I'm in Jersey, it doesn't cause cancer here. Only hemorrhoids.
> 
> 
> In Before
> Maybe thats why your so angry ..


For those you'll need gorilla tape..:laughing:


----------



## HawkShock

HARRY304E said:


> For those you'll need gorilla tape..:laughing:


Or this stuff.


----------



## HARRY305E

HawkShock said:


> Or this stuff.


Good stuff..:thumbsup:


----------



## papaotis

dont you guys know anything? you have to keep several colors of tape so people know you changed the bandage!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gold

Mental note; Scotch Kote use #806 - hemorrhoid cream. 


got it


----------



## Chris1971

Goldagain said:


> Mental note; Scotch Kote use #806 - hemorrhoid cream.
> 
> 
> got it


Please don't post pictures of that application.


----------



## JoeKP

I've been using black tape for bandages since I was 7. I can't stand regular bandaids. They just fall off in a few hours. Electric tape stays on for weeks


----------



## HARRY304E

JoeKP said:


> I've been using black tape for bandages since I was 7. I can't stand regular bandaids. They just fall off in a few hours. Electric tape stays on for weeks


Only the best...:thumbsup:


----------



## freeagnt54

I used to keep those single time use superglue packets in my tool bag, now I just wear gloves and don't cut myself.


----------



## halfamp

Electrical tape sticks in very cold weather too

In addition to using it at work, I keep a roll in my hunting bag too. You never know what you'll run into and it's better safe than sorry


----------



## bigdan1

Maybe 3M will start putting Neosporin on the tape.


----------



## denny3992

Wirenuting said:


> Use the original, Duck Tape, not the cheap imitation duct tape.


I heard to use duct tape to remove warts? Wonder if it works?


----------



## Jlarson

I use it as bandaid reinforcement.


----------



## Ozzy1990

pvc glue works too


----------



## Shockdoc

I chew on black tape .


----------



## Aegis

Chris1971 said:


> How many do it?:laughing:
> 
> I guess I'm a hack doctor.


I eat 33 for breakfast.


----------



## SteveBayshore

I went to the ER to get stitches in my index finger about a month ago. The nurse wouldn't take off my black tape bandage. She asked if I would need anything to aide in removing it myself. I said no thanks, we always leave a courtesy tail for tape removal, and proceded to unwind it myself. :thumbup:
I had to cover the hospital bandage with 88 the next morning so I could work.:thumbup:


----------



## wcord

Ozzy1990 said:


> pvc glue works too


But it stings. Hurts worse than the cut


----------



## mattd88

Loctite 454 and 33 have saved me quite a few stitches.


----------

